# GW-501516 (Cardarine)



## chester420

GW-501516 (Cardarine) has anyone had any experience with this peptide for weight loss and endurance? ive been reading some posts and articles on this subject and wondered if anyone had results? dosages? times? thanx in advance for any input.


----------



## amateurmale

it causes cancer….get your diet right and live long.


----------



## Collinb

I responded to your post over on PM, but it causes cancer in one abstract study on rats where the doses were done at 5mg per kg of body weight.  There are multiple studies showing that GW does not cause cancer in humans or rats as well.  That one study is the only one people use to back their basis.

GW has great reviews and I will be running it next month I believe at 10mg every day.


----------



## chester420

thanx for responding in both spots collinb...ill read a little more and see what i can come up.


----------



## amateurmale

Collinb said:


> I responded to your post over on PM, but it causes cancer in one abstract study on rats where the doses were done at 5mg per kg of body weight.  There are multiple studies showing that GW does not cause cancer in humans or rats as well.  That one study is the only one people use to back their basis.
> 
> GW has great reviews and I will be running it next month I believe at 10mg every day.





This is true but if your diet is right you wont need it especially if youre on cycle.  The less chemicals the better imo.

You could also try ECA or clen.  I ran a couple bottles of GW501516 and I did not lean out like the claims made it out to be.  I did much better on ECA and 500mgs of week of test cyp and a little mast.


----------



## chester420

i have success with clen and t3. i was just looking into diff alternatives....


----------



## amateurmale

Why not stick with what works?


----------



## Akamai

I dont know man, clen has been shown to be more problematic, and dont fool yourself real GW works very well.  Would I take 30 mgs of GW a day like Culter dont think so.  But never tolerated clen well and its results diminish so damn fast.

Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Eca then


----------



## Akamai

I like Eca or even albuterol but even at their best they may give you a 3% advantage. 

Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Eca is 10 times superior to gw


----------



## Akamai

Have you tried GW? 

Are you talking about healthy lifestyle and longevity or are we talking about Bodybuilding where guys have no problem taking 10 ius of GH aday?

Ak


----------



## Ataraxia

IF there is a chance that GW might cause cancer, why risk it??  Clean up the diet and maybe some fat burners, ECA or even some other over the counter stuff.. 
   t3 can mess up your thyroid...   Check out Ioderol 12.5mg, it is a natural supplement that optimizes your thyroid and helps it but wont shit it down, also has long term health benefits as an anti radiation supplement....


----------



## amateurmale

Akamai said:


> Have you tried GW?
> 
> Are you talking about healthy lifestyle and longevity or are we talking about Bodybuilding where guys have no problem taking 10 ius of GH aday?
> 
> Ak



Go back and read the post where I said I took gw. 

 Competent people only please.  Geez bro


----------



## Akamai

DO you know if you were taking real GW? And what dose smart guy? You see you want to quantify something as 10 x better then the other How is it 10 x better? explain this to us.



Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Smh


----------



## Bionic

ValleyAA said:


> *IF there is a chance that GW might cause cancer, why risk it?? * Clean up the diet and maybe some fat burners, ECA or even some other over the counter stuff..
> t3 can mess up your thyroid...   Check out Ioderol 12.5mg, it is a natural supplement that optimizes your thyroid and helps it but wont shit it down, also has long term health benefits as an anti radiation supplement....



Agreed and if it wasn't a distinct possibility, I doubt GSK would've wasted millions in testing (and more in potential revenue) by dropping it altogether.


----------



## Akamai

ValleyAA said:


> IF there is a chance that GW might cause cancer, why risk it??  Clean up the diet and maybe some fat burners, ECA or even some other over the counter stuff..
> t3 can mess up your thyroid...   Check out Ioderol 12.5mg, it is a natural supplement that optimizes your thyroid and helps it but wont shit it down, also has long term health benefits as an anti radiation supplement....



Agree Valley if one is genuinely concerned about health and longevity but I know pros who have taken 10 15 even 30 mg of GW and the fat burning properties make ECA look like exactly what is, an OTC supplement.

Ak


----------



## Akamai

Bionic said:


> Agreed and if it wasn't a distinct possibility, I doubt GSK would've wasted millions in testing (and more in potential revenue) by dropping it altogether.



B couple school of though on that one,  Hell Gh and tren sure dont bother people.

Ak


----------



## Akamai

amateurmale said:


> Eca is 10 times superior to gw



Come on Brother back up your statement.

Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Akamai said:


> Come on Brother back up your statement.
> 
> Ak



Ok


----------



## Akamai

Cant can you?

Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Akamai said:


> Cant can you?
> 
> Ak



Lmao


----------



## Akamai

Nevermind not worth the time.


Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Akamai said:


> Nevermind not worth the time.
> 
> 
> Ak



Exactly!


----------



## Akamai

Anyone who thinks ECA is superior to GW in its ability to aid in fat burning has not tried legit GW at a decent dose. 

Note: that does not take the health concerns into consideration.

Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Akamai said:


> Anyone who thinks ECA is superior to GW in its ability to aid in fat burning has not tried legit GW at a decent dose.
> 
> Note: that does not take the health concerns into consideration.
> 
> Ak



Anybody that thinks Red Bull gives you a rush has never tried cocaine. 

Note: that does not take the health concerns into consideration.


----------



## Akamai

LOL Becareful with the discussion of recs.  You may have been screwed by sponsor some questionable characters in the research game.

Ak


----------



## Akamai

Dont like Redbull or any other stimulant but Im getting up there in years.

Ak


----------



## amateurmale

Akamai said:


> LOL Becareful with the discussion of recs.  You may have been screwed by sponsor some questionable characters in the research game.
> 
> Ak



It was more of a mock than a discussion.


----------



## chester420

well ive been taking the stuff for a week now and havnt seen any changes yet. eating clean and carido in check. plan on 30 trial so will def report results


----------



## Elvia1023

chester420 said:


> well ive been taking the stuff for a week now and havnt seen any changes yet. eating clean and carido in check. plan on 30 trial so will def report results



What dose are you taking?


----------



## Riles

any updates Chester? did you notice an increase in endurance?


----------



## MDTS

amateurmale said:


> Anybody that thinks Red Bull gives you a rush has never tried cocaine.
> 
> Note: that does not take the health concerns into consideration.



How old are you 2?.. With comments like that you're obviously not very mature. If you don't have something intelligent to say don't say anything at all.


----------



## amateurmale

MDTS said:


> How old are you 2?.. With comments like that you're obviously not very mature. If you don't have something intelligent to say don't say anything at all.



Very old post to comment on.....and I'll say whatever I like but thanks anyways. Appreciate you dropping by with your 23 posts. Lol


----------



## MDTS

Lol ouch lmao


----------

